# Share your homemade tools and hardware designs



## The grumpy one (24 Dec 2021)

Just thought it might be useful to share any designs that members have come up with. Things that you have made that are better than the manufactured stuff or just don't exist for sale.


----------



## The grumpy one (24 Dec 2021)

I use Tropica soil powder and fine sand. Using a gravel cleaner can cause all sorts of issues. So I came up with this.



Gravel fork and spade in one.
Made from extruded acrylic sheet and a fret saw.

Fork end:
Very good at just disturbing the detritus, which the gravel cleaner can then suck up without a load of gravel.
Also good at smoothing over the gravel after you have made a big hole when planting.
Spade end:
I have had trouble planting with tweezers. I push plants into soil, then when I pull out the tweezers the plant floats away.
With this, I push the spade into the soil then push plant in with tweezers. Then rotate the spade left and right a bit, whilst removing the tweezers. Soil then goes over the roots and plant stays (most of the time. Or use spade end to push the plant in and then rotate to pack soil round the roots.


----------



## Pwsonline (4 Jan 2022)

I love DIY solutions, enhancements etc...  I own a Juwel 240liter tank with the internal "Bioflow" filter.  I found the filter out-pipe to cause useless, even annoying waves on the surface whilst the total circulation was quite poor.  So i took standard electricity-pipe, drilled some holes into it, and connected it with aquarium hose. Now i have a  really good circulation from left to right, and from top to bottom.🙂


----------



## Simmo (4 Jan 2022)

Snap! I had the same problem with Juwels Bioflow filter so bought a Fluval spraybar and increased holes to suit, however my real triumph is the toothbrush on a bamboo pole 😂


----------



## zozo (4 Jan 2022)

The Broom/Brush in one








The Stanley scraper from an 6mm Carbon Fiber Kite rod.




Take a Junior Saw and make the slid, use some thread and Superglue to prevent it from splitting.




And the Stanley blade fits like a glove and can be replaced.




Here is another thread about all sorts of Acrylic creations.


----------



## aec34 (4 Jan 2022)

Simmo said:


> my real triumph is the toothbrush on a bamboo pole 😂


I made one of these too, but attached with cable ties! 👍🙂


----------



## Simmo (4 Jan 2022)

Impressive stuff guys, I can see I’ll have to up my game!


----------



## Kelvin12 (4 Jan 2022)

I made up my scraper uding electrical conduit, the grey stuff.  Cut the slot at the end to 45 degrees with a hacksaw blade the englarge the slot a tad.  On the underside cut away the excess conduit so the blade when fitted get a clear go at the glass.  Then slide the Stanley blade from the side and centre the blade.   Make the conduit handles vatious lengths to suit tank depths.


----------



## Yugang (21 Jan 2022)

In same category, with credits to @Zeus who mentioned using a simple turkey blaster for cleaning his carpets.

I turn off my fiter and gyre (this part is unlike @Zeus method), to get a stationary water column. Then use turkey blaster to blow jets of water between plants an in my aqua soil. Result is a 10 cm layer of clouded water near the bottom, which I can suck up with a syphon. Advantage is that I do not suck up shrimp or soil, and remove a lot of dust/waste. Followed up by a big water change.

Thanks @Zeus


----------



## Dobert (29 Jan 2022)

Yugang said:


> Then use turkey blaster to blow jets of water between plants an in my aqua soil. Result is a 10 cm layer of clouded water near the bottom, which I can suck up with a syphon.


Interesting, I will try it tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (29 Jan 2022)

I fitted an old electric toothbrush head to a length of carbon fibre arrow tube. It’s great for getting into awkward to clean areas.


----------



## JacksonL (29 Jan 2022)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> I fitted an old electric toothbrush head to a length of carbon fibre arrow tube. It’s great for getting into awkward to clean areas.


Genius!


----------

